# Lightning.Returns.Final.Fantasy.XIII.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Lightning.Returns.Final.Fantasy.XIII.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seemingly region locked PAL.
NA release due out on the 11th of February. PAL release has a street date of the 14th so play it however you will.

Final fantasy 13 was not terrible well liked and its sequel in XIII-2 was not an awful lot better. This game is apparently the game set to finish the storyline. Supposedly it is a revamped version of the engines used in the previous titles, you will certainly be forgiven for not taking them at their word though.
One wikia entry
http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Lightning_Returns:_Final_Fantasy_XIII

Amazon words

 The world of Gran Pulse is sinking into the sea and what remains is now called Nova Chrysalia. With only thirteen days remaining until the end of the world, Chaos reigns in a world that never ages. New life cannot be born. People need salvation. As Lightning, it is your mission to save as many souls as possible so that they may be brought to the new world. Along the journey, you will encounter familiar faces and engage new foes in all new lands. You must ultimately choose which souls to save and which to abandon and fully understand Lightning's true destiny. It all ends here. 

----
UK amazon words

LIGHTNING RETURNS: FINAL FANTASY XIII is a new FINAL FANTASY adventure that gives the player direct control over iconic heroine Lightning in a constantly moving, expansive environment, on a quest to save a doomed world from complete destruction. How will you spend your final days?

    LIGHTNING UNDER YOUR CONTROL: Lightning will be the playable character - with a highly evolved range of techniques for battles and exploring the environment. Customise Lightning with a large range of different outfits and weapons; that affect not only the way she looks, but also her actions and abilities.
    ACTION-ORIENTED COMBAT: A new battle system gives a level of direct control over the action unlike any FINAL FANTASY game, while having iconic elements that are known and loved throughout the series too.
    A CONSTANTLY MOVING, BEAUTIFUL WORLD: Stunning artistic direction depicts a doomed world filled with choice and diversity. Living, expansive environments featuring a rising and setting sun provide unique experiences for every player.
    USE YOUR TIME WELL: A world on a course for total annihilation presents unique challenges; where certain areas, missions, and people will only be available during selected periods. How will you use your remaining time?
    A CONNECTED EXPERIENCE: Stay connected to FINAL FANTASY and its characters, with unique features that link the in-game world to the real world.

*Video* Have a story recap (alternative http://spoonyexperiment.com/game-reviews/final-fantasy-series/final-fantasy-xiii/ )

*Boxart*
Quite a bit different to the NA and Japan stuff.



 


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                    LIGHTNING RETURNS: FINAL FANTASY XIII 

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL                   Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : RPG            ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 01/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  LIGHTNING RETURNS: FINAL FANTASY XIII is a new FINAL FANTASY adventure that
  gives the player direct control over iconic heroine Lightning in a constantly
  moving, expansive environment, on a quest to save a doomed world from complete
  destruction. How will you spend your final days
    
  	 
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great game, already given it a few hours of my time!  Really impressive.  Quite a step up from 13-2, battle system is nice too.  Seems to be a bit more in depth so far from the short while i've been playing.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Actually, now I've given the game a bit more time my opinion of it has changed. Total dislike for the time limit. Given that this game gives you a chance quite early on for exploration, having a clock hanging over your head takes away from how FF should be. No longer can you wander around finding sidequests and stuff when your constantly being funneled into doing certain objectives within a given amount of time. I didnt like it Majoras Mask, hated it in Dead Rising and its certainly out of place here.  Will they ever not keep trying to ruin Final Fantasy?


----------

